# How and why we write music



## beyondspecies (Jan 31, 2009)

What is it that drives you to write music? What inspires you?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 3, 2009)

The Lord.
And because its what you do.

Nowadays, I start with a little ditty on the banjar. I used to sit down at my keyboard and tinker with a few progressions. Or I'd just sit and number crunch in Finale or a manuscript book.


----------



## Aden (Feb 3, 2009)

Playing my instruments is fun. Sometimes sounds come out that I like.


----------



## haynari (Feb 3, 2009)

I enjoy playing my Basses and Guitars and Drums. I write music becuase I love the concept of making people able to feel different emotions from simple chords and words. My lyrics aren't meant to entertain entirely. They are usually meant to make you think and make opinions on what is really happening on the planet.


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm gonna not write pages and pages on this one xD Will do my best to sum it up for myself.

Music, to me, is my life and my love. It has kept me alive, mended my heart, and given me something to focus on... To pour passion in to. Music's beauty and power can not be matched by anything else in this world. Because of this, I feel entitled to perform, compose, interpret, arrange, study, and conduct music so I may share this wonderful thing with as many as possible. 

As to how? I just do, it's part of me. I carry around manuscript paper and am always sketching things down just as an artist would put a figure to paper. Sometimes, on a rare occasion,  I will sit down at a piano and just improvise and see where my soul takes me... But either way, I always have music on my mind. Always have an instrument in my mental hands, or a baton, or a song... I finally reached that threshold a few years ago where music became who I was, and I became music. 

That's why I write, and also play, and hell, why I do everything I do with my life.


----------



## mammagamma (Feb 3, 2009)

Aden said:


> Playing my instruments is fun. Sometimes sounds come out that I like.


thisssss


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 3, 2009)

Music creates images within my mind. That is one of the many reasons I write. For some reason, when I feel an emotion it produces a melody within me.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 4, 2009)

for me, it's the ultimate expression of all my rage, frustration, and misery.  I'm usually a pretty calm, quiet, jocular, and reserved person.  My music is the only place I can really feel comfortable unleashing what's really going on in my head.  Sometimes I go way more over the top even with my lyrics...but thats just fun, and entertaining.  Still, theres usually some core emotion lying just beneath the surface of the story that is quite true, and all too real.  I sometimes look at my lyrics and realize what a truly ugly, messed up person I am inside...and that seems to inspire me further.

We all have our dark side though...I just choose to explore, relish, and revel in mine, and music is the easiest, safest place for me to do so without winding up on CNN or something.


----------



## SVelasquez (Feb 15, 2009)

I sometimes randomly arrange notes in an unknown sequence simply because they sound good together. I'm no Bach though, so I can't compose for my life.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 15, 2009)

I write lyrics for the same reason I write poetry, or some stories: I have to. I get a tune stuck in my head, or a line that keeps repeating, or sometimes just an idea that I think would make a great song, and down in the lyrics file it goes.

Of course, I wish I had the ability/time to put these things into some sort of actual musical format. Not being able to read or write music doesn't help. I just hope one day, I'll have the time to learn one of these music programs and make something worth hearing.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, since I've only been playing guitar for a year, I can't really write it down. But I have caught myself singing (Metal, for those of you who care) random lines that would be awesome in a song, and then I make up a guitar part for it. Only problem is I cannot for the life of me figure out what notes they actually are... lol


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Well, since I've only been playing guitar for a year, I can't really write it down. But I have caught myself singing (Metal, for those of you who care) random lines that would be awesome in a song, and then I make up a guitar part for it. Only problem is I cannot for the life of me figure out what notes they actually are... lol



Chromatic tuner GO.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 16, 2009)

Listening to music inspires me to make music. Simple as that.


----------



## Potato (Feb 23, 2009)

I start with playing a Chord Progression, generally Blues or a varient of thereof, then I'll work on a lead part, following basic notes of the scale (I like the G Scale, dunno why), mostly appregio's and walking up and down the scale.
Then, once I have a riff I like, it's to Guitar Pro, Chord's first, lead second, then a Bass part. I can't work the drums on GP so I never do them. Though I use a Rock 2/4/6/8/12 for most of the stuff I do. 
 Depending on the scale (Major, Minor etc), I'll write lyrics


----------



## Equium (Feb 24, 2009)

I believe that music can tell a better story than books can, if it's done correctly. An orchestra is the most powerful weapon any one man can take control of. Not only can it hurt, decimate and terrify, it can soothe, ease and delight. It can take your emotions and bend them any which way it likes.

I enjoy the freedom I have when composing my music. I use Finale (despite my friends attempting to convince me Sibelius was better) to write when I'm on my computer... when I'm not, I have a book with pre-printed staves on which I doodle on. I write certain melodies, and if they sound good, I store them away and use them in a piece later on, with a few tweaks to match the key signatures and whatnot. When I am angry, I find composing a warpath or infuriating piece channels my rage and calms me down.


----------



## Renard_v (Feb 26, 2009)

Because it feels good. You don't need a better reason.


----------



## Get-dancing (Apr 26, 2009)

My attitude is that I'm making music that ought to already exist, but it dosen't.


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (May 7, 2009)

What inspires me? Good question. Usually the TV. I can't watch TV without my guitar in my hands. If I hear an interesting melody, I'll doodle around a bit until I find it and figure it out, then I'll play a little more until it's totally original. From there, it's all up to my mood and what I've been listening to recently that determines where the song will go from there, if anywhere. Hell, one of my most recent songs, "Dead House" (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2224550) was actually inspired by a little spanish guitar doodle I heard while watching CSI:NY. lol

Other songs come from just doodling and improvising. These are usually my more interesting songs, like this one here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1851725/ entitled, "Slow Rights". If anyone can think of a better name for this song, please tell me. lol Anyways, this song was a song that just flowed so well as I was writing it that I didn't stop at any point until I was damned sure it was finished. 

I guess inspiration and drive is different for everyone. If you want, go ahead and sit in front of the TV with a guitar for a few hours and let me know what you come up with. lol It's a great way to get inspired (at least for me) and it's a wonderful distraction during the commercials.


----------



## Impasse (May 8, 2009)

I just drag my fingers across the bass's strings when I'm bored until I hear something I like.

Of course, I've never "composed" anything more than a few measures of music at a time, and have never really assembled a complete song.


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (May 17, 2009)

Most of the time I write about my feelings at that time (yes I know, I'm a girl). Though I have written songs about eating chocolate, takeing baths, sims, and my fursona.
I just kinda write..


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 18, 2009)

I got deeply inspired by a girl and wrote  awhole bass song with its one solo and everything no other instruments just bass recorded on top of other basses xD if i still have it on my old PC ill upload it n let you all hear it xD Its called "Ten minutes ago"


----------



## Shade Koba (May 20, 2009)

Music controls our emotions, as Haynari said. I love music with my heart and soul. I was born and raised around it. You can tell a story that anyone of any language can understand. In a way, music is a language we can all understand. If I write a sad song, I know that anyone will know that I'm sad. If you're good enough at it, you can write a song and get even deeper with a story. I've heard amazing stories in music, but you just have to listen.

So to sum it up, I do what I do because I can tell you a story, and control your emotions.


----------



## kjmars63 (May 22, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> Music creates images within my mind. That is one of the many reasons I write. For some reason, when I feel an emotion it produces a melody within me.


 
I'll just use this quote because I don't want to write on forever.


----------



## emptyF (May 22, 2009)

i write music because i must.  it is my purpose in life.  good bad or ugly, i am here to make music.

my technical process is pretty ordinary i think.  i just strum some chords on my guitar, playing with rhythms and progressions until something sounds good.


----------

